# Emotional disabilities.



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm just wondering if anyone else is dealing with an emotional/mental disability, and how you've learned to cope. 

A bit about myself, I'm bipolar, and I've also been dealing with severe social anxiety since I was small. I had GAD, but with medication and therapy, I'm doing much better with my anxiety. I'm still getting depressed often, and it's very difficult for me to cope with that. I also have a terrible memory, and I don't know whether that's connected to the bipolar or not. So, if you have memory tips, that would be helpful too.


----------



## Katiy (Dec 29, 2013)

Try magnesium good for relaxation and calming, there are alot of vitamins and minerals that can be of help. Although throughly research first as some can interfer with meds. Go talk to someone about the tools you need, as an example, re train your subconscious there are ppl that have the tools to help with this sort of thing. It is very hard living with this sort of disability as its very misunderstood so I really feel for you. I hope you are surrounding yourself with alot of understanding loving people. My best advise is to find the right person to talk to, ( i mean a professional) and to know you are not alone. There are alot of people in the world who struggle with similar disabilities and its ok, that it is hard, it will and does get better.


----------



## Illuminatus (Nov 24, 2013)

I was diagnosed with major depressive disorder, general anxiety and a panic disorder. I am in therapy which helps me cope with it. I'm also on meds. With the anxiety I use breathing exercises to cope with it. I also color pictures which reduces anxiety a lot and do puzzles, I write out what I'm depressed about or anxious about...talking to my counselor and going out to see my horse helps the most though. I use my smart phone for an app called calm.com which helps a lot although theres a free demo you have to pay to get more.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Try doing a little fishing, or buy a goldfish the movement of a fish is so relaxing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I will research supplements. I do have a good support system from my family; heck, half of them are struggling with mental illness themselves. Working with my therapist has helped hugely, but I'm still struggling in motivation, depression, and stress. I guess that those will just be areas that I need to talk with her about. I'll try doing some activities like coloring, playing with the dogs, and writing when I'm depressed or stressed; it might be a good coping tool for me.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

As a Psych student, I can't say enough good things about therapies. 

Keep your chin up, I hope you feel betters. <3


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Spend alone time with a horse, asking nothing of it, just being with it. This too can be restorative.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

For memory, write it out. Put it in a metaphor that is so bizarre you won't forget it. Find things that remind you of other things, rhyme.. anything silly to make sense of it all. 

As for emotional things.. express them to a trusted friend.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have Tourette Syndrome, which isn't in and of itself a mental disability. TS comes with some comorbid conditions that are mental. I myself have GAD, OCD, ADHD, sleep issues, and display "autism like behaviors" -- though my doctor has not point blank said I _have _autism, I do "fit the criteria." 

I'm currently pretty medicated. :lol: Clonazepam three times daily. The medicine has decreased my tics and my "baseline anxiety." It's done wonders for my sleep issues. 

I take a fish oil capsule each time I take my Clonazepam, and I use various essential oils to help ease my anxiety and keep my brain out of the "benzo cloud."

Water helps me a lot. I never tic when I'm in a warm bath, and my OCD thoughts and anxiety are almost nil. 

Horses help the most. Full stop.

As far as being a little autistic... Nothing can make me a more "normal human." I've just had to learn human interaction through observation, and I have a couple great friends who support me.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, I have Anxiety Disorder, panic disorder and depression. I'm on medicine that helps me and see a counselor at times.

I have a bad memory to at times and I think it has to do with anxiety for me. I'm usually worrying to much about something small that I forgot the important. 

But my medicine has really helped me. I overcome my anxiety once before and had it low with out meds but I had some traumatic experiences and my anxiety flared up bad. I just couldn't control it and went on medicine.

Helped me alot!

Good luck


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

HeroMyOttb said:


> Yes, I have Anxiety Disorder, panic disorder and depression. I'm on medicine that helps me and see a counselor at times.
> 
> I have a bad memory to at times and I think it has to do with anxiety for me. I'm usually worrying to much about something small that I forgot the important.
> 
> ...


What sort of meds are you on, if you don't mind me asking? Because lots of anxiety disorder meds cause memory loss. I sometimes forget entire days.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> What sort of meds are you on, if you don't mind me asking? Because lots of anxiety disorder meds cause memory loss. I sometimes forget entire days.


I am on 20mg of Lexapro.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I wish I could have more horse time. I'm going to try volunteering at Equest (therapeutic riding center), and I feel that might be beneficial to me in more ways than one. 

I totally forgot to mention some of these things with my therapist. I guess I've had a lot on my mind lately, so things just come and go with my memory. We did make a short list of goals to help with my motivation. Easy ones, like making a toy for the dog and brushing my hair daily (I sometimes have issues with my personal hygiene, as embarrassing it is to admit). 

I take lorazepam as needed, but I haven't needed it in quite some time. The coping skills that I learned from my therapist have really helped with my anxiety.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Horses are one of the best "therapies" to deal with emotional problems. When I work with my horses it puts me in one of the greatest moods ever. So yes working with horses are very beneficial.

I'm not gonna lie but I have not seen my counselor in sometime now. I saw him a couple times a week after my brother passed away. He usually limit visits once per week. But seeing that I was seriously emotionally affected by my brothers death he made time to see me a couple times a week. Which i greatly appreciated.

I at the time was only on 10mg of lexapro. When my brother passed they put me on 20 mg. And to be honest if I wasn't on the medicine I really don't think I would be sane or here. I'm very greatful for the counselors and doctors that worked with during 2013.

As I said I was able to cope with my anxiety and depression once before but this past year I just couldn't get it under control.

Don't be embarrass about the personal hygiene. I was like this as well. Just lack of motivation.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't shame you for that at all. Traumatic life experiences have that effect on people. I was seriously depressed for a long time after my cousin died. It took a while to recover from that. 

Animals are really great therapy. I know how my anxiety just melts away when I'm around horses or playing with my dogs.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

HeroMyOttb said:


> I am on 20mg of Lexapro.


 
Lexapro can cause short term memory loss and general "brain fog." I tried it for a while. It didn't work for me, so they moved me on to benzos. :? Which is a darn shame, because it's a pretty good drug for a lot of people.

There isn't any shame in therapy, or in medication reliance. Or in memory loss. Heck, I can't remember most of the first 14-ish years of my life, AND my short term is shot. I write tons of notes. 

I'm super reliant on my medicine; I wouldn't be able to function in society without it. If I could afford therapy, I would go. At the moment, I get "cheap therapy" by having "feels sessions" with close friends. :lol:


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

There is a lot of people that say you just need to deal with it and what not. And kind of look down on people who are on medicine.

But you know what other people do not know what my brain does. Only I do. And if a simple pill makes my life better then so be it. I've been through a lot and this is what I need to make me function as of now due to my problems.

It's an ongoing journey.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I know many people with bi polar(common in my family), depression and severe anxiety disorders. the one thing that has helped immensely with all of them is a diet change. For one family member, a very strict diet(limited meat and grains, high in veggies and fruit, nothing processed) allowed her to go from anxiety ruling her life to being medication free with her anxiety greatly reduced.

I know for myself personally, eating a very strict, healthy diet has changed my anxiety level, sleep problems and irritability from a constant battle, to being not an issue. For the first time in memory, I'm not anxious and I'm actually sleeping all night.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

A healthy diet is something that my family is going to try. We're busy people, and usually go for the food that is the most convenient and cheap, but we're looking to change that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take heart. Whenever anxiety strikes everyone's memory goes down the tube so you're not alone.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Just checking in, I have depression and have been on meds for about 4 years now. I do still have memory problems, but I would take that over depression any day  If you ever need someone to talk to, PM me and I'll try to help!


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks LemonZeus. I'm doing pretty well right now, though I'm feeling a bit frustrated with my social anxiety. I need to contact some people as references for scholarships, but I'm having MASSIVE anxiety about it. :?

I have another question. Is anyone on Abilify? Has anyone noticed weight gain and/or trouble swallowing while on Abilify? I have had these issues, and have heard that Abilify can cause them. I hear it helps a lot of people, but I've been on it so long, I don't even know if it has worked at all with my antidepressant or my mood stabilizer. I'm going to talk with my psychiatrist about it, just wondering if anyone else has had trouble on this medication.


----------

